# 2nd Annual Iowa Gathering



## daboys (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok everyone. It's getting close. Right now the tentative date for the gathering is June 20-21. It will be in Rockford Ia. It's a little town about 20mls SE of Mason City. Nice little campground on the river. Everyone is welcome!!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 8, 2009)

All of ya from Minn, Wisc er where ever all be welcome ta come! Gonna be lots a food, good times an old an new friends!

Lots a Iowa folk on this board, sure would like ya all ta come!


http://www.traveliowa.com/attraction...WC&destid=2227

Here be a link ta the campground ifin yer interested.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm definitely headed up to the Iowa gathering and if those are the dates nailed down, I'll request the time off work this week. I'll hopefully be flying out of the Sanford, FL airport on Allegiant Air, as they had some pretty good deals on flights to Iowa. I think Steve said to fly into Des Moines and put my thumb out and hitch a ride to the gathering site 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










. Seriously, I'll probably rent a car so I can run once I see the belly-brigade in person!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 9, 2009)

BUMP! BUMP!

Sounds like those are the best dates to get the usual suspects together, Laurel....cant' wait to meet you at the gathering!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just bumping the thread to get the message out far and wide.....EVERYBODY is welcome....if you're willing to make the trip, we'll make sure you have a great time....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any other Iowa boys willing to come have some fun??  Beaker?  Allen?  iadubber?  Several other newer ones that I seem to have lost track of in the crash.  Would love to see anybody and everybody!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## daboys (Feb 10, 2009)

At one time we had quite a few Iowans and others that were interested in the gathering. Tip had mentioned that we need to get a head count pretty soon to get sites reserved. We have about 6 members so far that are in. It's a great time and a chance to meet some of the people that we type with every day.


----------



## slickrat (Feb 10, 2009)

Do y'all think it will be thawed out up there by then?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 10, 2009)

couple more days of rain like today, and ALL the snow will be gone!!....it's already almost gone here in the middle of the state....Northern part still has plenty on the ground tho...(they can keep it, too...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Still lookin' for more people willing to attend the gathering.....it's a great time with good friends.....and it's NOT JUST FOR IOWANS....anybody and everybody is welcome...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## daboys (Feb 10, 2009)

It better be! Actually we have have t-shirt and shorts weather right now. It's 51* out! Feels like summer, well, almost.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy crap - and when it was 51 out just last week I was bundled up in a jacket, jeans, and gloves ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 FL-blooded wimp, here


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 10, 2009)

OIY....I hope it isn't a "cool" month of June for Laurel's sake!!......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You certainly won't see this white boy in shorts......they don't make sunglasses dark enough for THAT!.....


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL!!! C'mon Eric, I'm not traveling all that way not to see some leg!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 10, 2009)

At 6' 2", I got plenty of leg for you to see.....but, you won't see them in shorts.....


----------



## jdt (Feb 10, 2009)

Living through these hot and humid midwest summers without shorts means Earache must be hardcore


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 10, 2009)

Naaahhhhh......just don't want to make anyone go blind.....


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 10, 2009)

I am going to try and make it but no promises


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 10, 2009)

That would be great, Kurt....we'd be glad to have ya!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 12, 2009)

*bumpity Bump Bump!!*


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eric, yall better find nother road, thatens got alota pot holes in it, yer gonna jar yer innards loose!


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sure has been nice, workin in just long sleeved shirt an my ovealls!  Oh yeah, the 5 buckles too cause it gettin muddy out!  Won't last ferever, winter will be back.  But, sure gave us a nice taste a spring!


----------



## jdt (Feb 13, 2009)

the snow is started in des moines allready today, sounds like its mostly south and west, 2-5 in des moines if you beleive them weather hacks


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 13, 2009)

just came from Ankeny, nothing YET, but it sounds like we will get it,soon


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bang, er bumb, er sumtin!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 17, 2009)

Received a couple of responses from peeps at the Iowa Outdoors website....neither one has committed to coming to the gathering, but, one seems to be pretty likely....since he grew up in Rockford....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





He posted some extra info about the area.......


Here is some information on the campgrounds.
George Wyatt Park  Campgrounds
105 First St. N.
Phone: 641.756.3718
Camp Type  Municipal
Electricity Yes
Cabin Rentals No
Boating Yes
Fishing  Yes
Swimming No
Accessible to persons with disabilities No
Showers  Yes
Restrooms Yes
Number of electric campsites 36

Other things that  are available to do in the area.

Devonian Fossil site is a big draw. You  can walk away with as many fossils that you want to pick up. Neat area to walk  and hike in.
Good 9 hole public golf course on the west side of Rockford.  
If you are into canoeing, plan a trip from Nora Springs to Rockford, on the  Shell Rock
Little Brown Church in Nashua is just 17 miles from Rockford
7  miles east of Rockford is a steam tractor place and the original Hart Parr  Tractor is on display there


----------



## jdt (Feb 20, 2009)

another new iowa contest, may 23rd in Valley Junction, WDM IA, not that I plan to enter but maybe the central iowa people should get together for a few barley pops, its a low paying NON KCBS event but they say if they get a sponsor the meat will be included for the $90, not a bad way to get your feet wet, I ain't to that point yet though so maybe next year, or the year after that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





link here, pick the cooks info


http://www.iabbq.org/09smokininjunction.php

If anyone don't like this here please move it, I was just thinking most people don't really care about these small regional contests and only the iowa or close people bother to look in this thread


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds good, keep us posted on it, i will forget. We are also home of BBQLOSSIL, i met up with another member there last year, had a great time.


----------



## harley (Feb 21, 2009)

I would love to be there, but, that is usually the weekend that the State AAU Baseball Tournament is.  We are two time State Champs, I wouldn't want to miss another shot at a title.  Have fun boys and girls!!!  I would like to meet up with all of you sometime though.


----------



## falmund (Mar 8, 2009)

I will see what I can do...odds are fairly low, unless I can get time off work...


----------



## walking dude (Mar 12, 2009)

for those of you, who doen'st know what this is all about

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sho...Iowa+Gathering

also, do a search on the iowa gathering..........LOTS more info and fun from lasts years.


----------



## kurtsara (Apr 11, 2009)

Is this still on, the 20th and 21st of June?


----------



## daboys (Apr 11, 2009)

It's on, and that is the right date.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup still gonna happen, next couple a weeks will light a fire under this an get some thins goin.  Just sorta too a rest fer a bit.


----------

